
LastPass raises prices 50% - xref
https://blog.lastpass.com/2019/02/change-lastpass-premium.html/
======
xref
Short history:

    
    
      - Oct 2015: LogMeIn buys LastPass for $125mil
      - Aug 2017: LastPass raises prices 100% ($12/yr -> $24/yr)
      - Feb 2019: LastPass raises prices 50% ($24/yr -> $36/yr)
    

1Password also charges $36/yr, and no new features were announced with the
price hike, so the reason appears to be "because we can"

